# Happy Veteran's Day!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I would just like to take the time to personally thank all of the Veterans out there for your service and sacrifice, you are truly appreciated by many! Thank you so very much and I hope that you have the best Veteran's Day ever! This day is to celebrate the heroes in uniform who fought for our freedom in the past, present and future! :mrgreen: 

*If any member would like to post here, by all means, please.


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

My ShadowBaby's Daddy is currently in the service and I snapped this pic while wearing one of his sweaters. He was away for pre-deployment training and we were missing him


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post tie-dye. A special thanks to Shadow Baby's Daddy for keeping us safe and free!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

alexdud25 said:


> My ShadowBaby's Daddy is currently in the service and I snapped this pic while wearing one of his sweaters. He was away for pre-deployment training and we were missing him


Please tell him thank you for his service, he is truly appreciated!


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Aww I will certainly tell him! Every little bit of support helps


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm going to bump this old thread.

Happy Veterans Day to all the honorable men and women in uniform and to their brave and supportive families! Thank you for your service and sacrifice from the past, into the present, and for the future.  

I'm going to two parades today and tomorrow; one for World War 2 vets and the other for current soliders who are serving. I can't wait. This is one of my favorite holidays of the year, to see the pride and gratitude from the veterans for the celebration, but the even more immense amount of pride and gratitude the spectators have for them. 

Happy Veterans Day!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, thank you! My cousin just got promoted to Lieutenant Colonel this year. We're so proud!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Just some more photos.... 

[attachment=2:1ggm7daj]honorvet1.jpg[/attachment:1ggm7daj]
[attachment=1:1ggm7daj]VeteransDay.jpg[/attachment:1ggm7daj]
[attachment=0:1ggm7daj]Veterans-Day-2010.jpg[/attachment:1ggm7daj]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That is so wonderful Christemo!! What branch?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Navy!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww, what a special honor. Congratulations to him!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to bump up this post from last year. Happy Veteran's Day!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Remembrance Day to Canadians! 

I always remember my Grandpa today, he fought in WWII and was in a POW camp for years. He was very special to me and I miss him a lot.


----------

